# Listado de vehículos con control computarizado de luces



## 426ivan (Ene 3, 2016)

Buenas a todos!
Quisiera si es posible compartamos experiencias con las luces de nuestros autos. Tuve varios autos, diferentes marcas y modelos, y solo en uno tuve que lidiar con la computadora del auto al querer agregarle luces adicionales. Por lo tanto se me ocurrió que podríamos armar una lista de autos que tienen un control computarizado de las luces y que imposibilitan (o dificultan) modificar sus circuitos sin apagarlas o mostrar un "falla" a tratar.

Arranco con los que conozco:

Todos los autos a carburador adminten el agregado de lámparas sin problemas
Citroen C15 todos los modelos - se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Ford Escort - hasta el 2004 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Chevrolet Corsa - hasta el 2007 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Chevrolet Classic - hasta el 2007 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Fiat Uno - hastal 2008 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Fiat Palio - hastal 2008 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Chevrolet Aveo - hasta el 2012 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Toyota Corolla (primera serie) - se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Ford Focus II 1.6 Nafta - hasta el 2011 se pueden agregar lámparas sin problemas
Ford Mondeo - Requiere agergado de circuitos electrónicos para poder agregar lámparas
Chevrolet Cruze - Requiere agergado de circuitos electrónicos para poder agregar lámparas

En todos estos vehículos, propios y ajenos, he probado con los resultados que expuse.
Si tienen info al respecto, los invito a que la aporten para que esté disponible para todos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2016)

VW Gol Trend  detecta
Chevrolet Classic 2008  detecta


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 3, 2016)

Tuviste un classic? Que pedazo de auto!!!
Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

una ves repare una pc de un mecánico y en el tenia un/varios programas
de mecánicos ,uno de ellos tenia una especie de base de datos con miles de diagramas eléctricos 

también me trajo una pila de dvd por si habia que reinstalar algo ,que los copie y luego obsequie a un amigo ,
al foro no puedo subirlos por dos motivos
1 que son pagos y que estos tenían un crack
2 no tengo la forma de subirlos ya que son dvd y cada programa tenia como 6 dvd 
una lastima


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 4, 2016)

Los diagramas eléctricos son últiles pero no para este caso porque no sabemos que hace la ECU o GEM o como se llame según la marca. Es decir, la compu es la que controla y en los diagramas la misma siempre es un bloque, así que no te preocupes. Gracias igual.
Esto es más para aportar en base a nuestras experiencias "metiendo mano".


----------



## franciscorlockwood (Ene 4, 2016)

chevrolet lumina ltz 1997 sin problemas escort xr3i sin problemas, ford f350 todos sin problemas


----------

